# Easton EC 90 issues (Breakage)



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I have now witnessed two sets of Easton EC90 Equipe carbon handlebars breaking! Am I just lucky to have been at the right place at the right time or is there an on-going issue that nobody is really sheding light on? I ride these bars myself and I am becomeing somewhat concerned, but there again was it just dumb luck to have seen this happen twice? Imput would be grat! Thanks!


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

jwelch said:


> I have now witnessed two sets of Easton EC90 Equipe carbon handlebars breaking! Am I just lucky to have been at the right place at the right time or is there an on-going issue that nobody is really sheding light on? I ride these bars myself and I am becomeing somewhat concerned, but there again was it just dumb luck to have seen this happen twice? Imput would be grat! Thanks!


I broke one cause I use 4 bolts clamp stem. I'm not the only who does this. Warranty only covers 2 bolts. I've use Monkey lite and straight carbon bar w/ 2 bolts for almost 8 years w/ no problem.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Noël said:


> I broke one cause I use 4 bolts clamp stem. I'm not the only who does this. Warranty only covers 2 bolts. I've use Monkey lite and straight carbon bar w/ 2 bolts for almost 8 years w/ no problem.


What I find odd is Easton says: "The 31.8 mm bar is compatible with 2- bolt and 4-bolt stems" and with both the bars I have seen break one was 2-bolt and one was 4-bolt? Thanks for the input!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Carbon bars are very sensitive to over-torqing. Some, more than others. Four bolt stems work just as good as two bolt stems.It's just that it's very easy to over-torque with a four bolt stem. A "ham-fisted" owner can even damage an Aluminum bar with a four bolt stem. Torque wrenches are a must, when you are using very light components.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Carbon bars are very sensitive to over-torqing. Some, more than others. Four bolt stems work just as good as two bolt stems.It's just that it's very easy to over-torque with a four bolt stem. A "ham-fisted" owner can even damage an Aluminum bar with a four bolt stem. Torque wrenches are a must, when you are using very light components.


I wouldn't be surprise if I over-torqued. Unfortunatly I don't own torque wrench, what's your recommendation on such tool?


----------

